
Watching the Skies in Japan: Mishima Yukio and Other UFO Enthusiasts - Thevet
https://www.nippon.com/en/japan-topics/g00881/watching-the-skies-in-japan-mishima-yukio-and-other-ufo-enthusiasts.html
======
pseudolus
Mishima Yukio is considered by many to be Japan's finest post WWII writer.
This is certainly an interesting article that brings up one of his lesser
known interests but that glosses over some of his other actions for which he
gained some notoriety, including mounting a failed governmental coup and
committing seppuku (ritual suicide). [0]. Fascinating individual.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yukio_Mishima](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yukio_Mishima)

~~~
papeda
If this story interests you, here is an engrossing article that ties together
modern sumo, Mishima's attempted coup, and a surprising bit of investigative
journalism: [https://grantland.com/features/sumo-wrestling-tokyo-japan-
ha...](https://grantland.com/features/sumo-wrestling-tokyo-japan-hakuho-yukio-
mishima-novelist-seppuku/)

------
dmix
“Cigar shaped” is a very common claim. Must be a common form of visual
illusion when looking at the sky.

